
Crypto loses 100bn in value as Bitcoin plummets, reveals Ponzi scheme traits - ineedasername
http://thehill.com/opinion/finance/366059-cryptocurrencies-generate-no-real-value-thats-why-theyre-ponzi-schemes
======
red5tar
its only been 16 days since the price sky rocketed. Everyone who thinks its a
ponzi scheme, doesnt understand how this all work to begin with. Do take note
also that its nearing christmas and many people are selling their coins for
the holidays. I am sure that right after the holidays the coin value will go
back up.

